# Critique my unity plan



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm thinking about using this line array/wave guide for my high frequency component.

B&C SPEAKERS

And then using two of these as my midranges:

B&C SPEAKERS

They will be arranged like this:

__
/ \

I have the 10nw64 as a midbass and it would be nice to have matching brands as a front stage.

I'll probably put them in the kicks, but the dash isnt completely out. What do you guys think?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

sonikaccord said:


> I'm thinking about using this line array/wave guide for my high frequency component.
> 
> B&C SPEAKERS
> 
> ...


Won't work I'm afraid. The distance between the diaphragms is too great. That's why I tend to use 2" and 3" drivers in my unity horns.


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

My layout didn't come out too well. What I'm visualizing is something like the paraline element except using the WG7.









Now check this out:


> Technology - Paraline Element
> 
> One of the most difficult aspects in the design of a line array loudspeaker is finding an effective way to control the vertical dispersion characteristics of the high frequency material. In order for a line array cabinet to be effective, the horizontal dispersion must be wide enough to deliver effective room coverage, but the vertical dispersion must be tightly focused and leave the loudspeaker in a narrow, virtually flat front wave that seamlessly couples with waves emanating from the cabinets immediately above and below in the array. If this is done effectively, then program from a line of cabinets leaves the system as a combined, single wave known as an Isowave, in perfect phase with a minimum of cabinet interference, comb filtering or lobing.
> 
> When combined with the Synergy Horn, the Paraline element controls the vertical dispersion and the Synergy Horn controls the focused and controlled


Looking at the data from the WG7 it "control the vertical dispersion characteristics of the high frequency material" and the " horizontal dispersion must be wide enough to deliver effective room coverage" which the paraline does, right? Or am I way off?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

sonikaccord said:


> My layout didn't come out too well. What I'm visualizing is something like the paraline element except using the WG7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both work in a similar fashion. But both require DSP delay to get the output from the tweeter in sync with the woofer. (if u look at the VTC docs you'll see there's DSP delay in the mix)

If u don't have DSP, use a smaller woofer.


----------

